# Javi from Sunny Old Portugal :) (pic heavy)



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

Xmas ☺









my aunt knitted Him a hat with ear holes lol


















today’s shots ☺

plane? Where??
























One of His xmas presies was this harley davidson bone that makes motor noises lol








Moves like Jagger? Lol
























He loves the patch of grass in the front of the house and would eat it all day if we let him lol
















































Dogshow posing? Lol


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG how adorable Javi is! The wink and the hat with the earholes are SOOOO cute!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is so cute. I'm in love with him now too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Completely adorable.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh My heavens, Javi is gorgeous.....congrats to you....love all the pics!!!::


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Absolutely adorable pictures. Javi is very handsome and photogenic pup


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks  and its hell to photograph him cause everytime i get the big camera out he immediatly rushes to lick the lens lol So i end up taking a lot more with my phone cam


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh hes as lovely as ever and more!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

He's so cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Javi is adorable, great pictures, enjoyed them all.


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone  this afternoon i tried to replicate a poster I had as a kid of a golden puppy holding a rose in his mouth lol didnt use a real rose like the poster but a big plush red rose an ex gave me some years ago on valentines day  needless to say , he didnt stand still long and kept trying to rip it apart so the results were as expected: totally wrong lol oh well , I tried. Tomorrow i'll post the pic of the poster and the best one i managed to get


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

Just came back home with Javi from his first walk to the beach and back and i dont know who's more tired, him or me lol trying to keep up with him and take pictures at the same time wasnt easy  the afternoon is gorgeous here today so the beach was full of people and other dogs and javi was a trooper with everyone  His only issue was too much going on at the same time lol Now that he is taking a well deserved nap i'm downloading all the pics and see what i managed to get even though he kept running towards me to egg me on lol


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's the old poster and my tries  lol oh well, at least i tried 



















I will never again complain about the human models I work with as a photographer  Javi gives me more trouble than all of them put together lol


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

And here are a couple of today's first beach experience  He didnt go in the water but didnt fear it either. He was way more interested in running from and towards me (which made it hard to get a lot o pics since i ran with him like a mad woman lol ) or making friends with the dogs there and running and playing with them in the sand 

Running like mad through the sand 



















New friends 


























He'd walk to the water's edge and wag his tail but never actually went in because he'd suddenly get distracted by the other dogs running in the sand behind him  maybe next time a swim is in order 


























one tired but happy pup


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi everone  the winter here is still pretty mild and the sunny days keep coming so today I had a day off and took my boy back to the beach after lunch  He loves it and doesnt get enough of playing with other dogs and asking passers by for a cuddle  today he did venture a bit in the surf encouraged by me (who got my track pants soaked and some older dogs that were there 










Making new friends ☺








running like mad towards me ☺








a bit of a rest ..

















.. and back to playing ☺
















taking one last look at the sea before walking home


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww what wonderful pics! And a beautiful place for Javi to play!


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

My favourite smile


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

yesterday was Javi's time for his first bath. He had gone to the beach the day before and happily frolicked on the surf and seeweeds so a clean up was in order. 


















So in he went to the tub. He was a bit scared at first and tried to escape a couple of times when i first wet him with the shower but once the shampoo went on he sat there, looking really serious lol 










afterwards i reached for the towel and he let me dry him off for some 2 minutes than ran off straight to my bedroom and thought the conforter on my bed was a great place to roll and dry off lol I called my mom in to help, grabbed him there and my mom came in with the brush and blowdrier and he tried to run away once but ended figuring out the effort was futile and the warm air was feeling nice so he laid there till we got him all dried 

I was so proud i didnt mess up too much. So my dad got a little team (football/soccer) jersey and put him on him for a couple of pics 



















feeling proud of myself i got my gear ready and off i went as it was a game day at my team and i had to go shoot it. I left Javi with my brother and his girlfriend and they were going to take him for a good walk while i was gone  So off to work i go. Just before the match started i called my brother so check how Javi behaved on his walk and surprise surprise! My brother decided to take him to the beach front again and javi, while playing with other dogs decided that it was a great idea to go roll in the surf and seeweeds again lol My brother felt so guilty he immediately rinsed him off again and dried him off. From what i hear he behaved very well with the blowdrier again so, not so bad lol

puppies... gotta love them


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

recent photos of my boy 


407115_2785440028172_1023415253_2899231_455088569_n por portugal75, no Flickr


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

407725_2798511914961_1023415253_2902740_470173921_n por portugal75, no Flickr


417286_2798198227119_1023415253_2902660_922423661_n por portugal75, no Flickr


420496_2798514715031_1023415253_2902741_1079157621_n por portugal75, no Flickr


424591_2798213507501_1023415253_2902665_623876886_n por portugal75, no Flickr


427347_2776230357936_1023415253_2897059_1581779938_n por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC2915 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC2949 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC4548A por portugal75, no Flickr


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

ISAC4558 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC4615 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC2946 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC4620 por portugal75, no Flickr


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

That 2nd to the last pic: Such a happy pup!


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

my boy turned 5 months yesterday  unfortunately it was raining out so we had to keep the playtime indoors , but he still had a blast  they grow up so fast! went to the first page to see the first photos and he's doubled 


ISAC3474 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC3481 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC3483 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC3485 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC3469 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC3498 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC3506 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC3510 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC3525 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC3583 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC3593 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC3599 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC3608 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC3660 por portugal75, no Flickr


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

my boy turned 6 months today  Apart from the land shark attacks at night,he's a dream  Took him to a playdate with a few rescue dogs that belong to colleagues at work and he had a blast 


ISAC4004 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC4020 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC4037 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC4047 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC4054 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC4066 por portugal75, no Flickr


ISAC4067 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_5234 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_5251 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_5273 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_5286 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_5330 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_5437 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_5517 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_5544 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_5573 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_5654 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_5670 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_5729 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_5805 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_6103 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_6135 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_6254 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_6285 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_6423 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_6495 por portugal75, no Flickr


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what wonderful pics! Javi is looking great!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

they are wonderful photos!...he is beautiful!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

This is the first time I'm seeing your pictures of beautiful Javi. He is adorable and growing up so fast. Keep those pictures coming....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, Always enjoy seeing pictures of dogs socializing and playing together.

Javi is becoming a very handsome boy.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Beautiful little boy. I love his face. He looks so cute in the little santa suit and with the hat.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I just looked at the rest of the photos you posted. They are all great. You baby is beautiful.


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

Time flashes by and my boy is already 7 months today  he's the loveliest dog ever and too cute so i forgive him the nightly land shark attacks lol
He's great with other dogs and loves to socialize so I've been keeping up with the dog owner outings we are doing at my workplace  a couple of days ago we even did a birthday beach party for one of my colleagues 2yo female "Serra da Estrela" rescue ( a portuguese shepherd dog breed ). Javi ate the majority of the birthday dog cake since the other pups were being a bit picky about eating their cut lol
here are a few pics


IMG_7376 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_7398 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_7430 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_7434 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_7440 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_7485 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_7502 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_7522 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_7582 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_7596 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_7668 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_7713 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_7725 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_7759 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_7778 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_7851 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_7876 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_7996 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_8090 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_8098 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_8131 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_8173 por portugal75, no Flickr

IMG_8244 por portugal75, no Flickr


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

And since its easter.... HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE! 


292590_3147094789315_1023415253_3035307_526638146_n por portugal75, no Flickr


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Omg.... I must cuddle him !!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Wonderful pics...made me smile and smile and smile! Happy Easter!


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks everyone


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

Just a little over a week short of turning 8 months ( time flies ... ), my boy Javi is loving the walks and playdates at the seafront  here are a few pics. Enjoy


523557_3229947140572_1023415253_3074665_713307898_n por portugal75, no Flickr


581557_3317017397274_1023415253_3109630_1278803231_n por portugal75, no Flickr


534805_3317018157293_1023415253_3109632_133995537_n por portugal75, no Flickr


575136_3317019397324_1023415253_3109638_183378210_n por portugal75, no Flickr


314117_3317020197344_1023415253_3109640_1562372690_n por portugal75, no Flickr


548478_3317020397349_1023415253_3109641_668805868_n por portugal75, no Flickr


524462_3317021037365_1023415253_3109644_265243746_n por portugal75, no Flickr


528524_3317023037415_1023415253_3109650_332893542_n por portugal75, no Flickr


525590_3314886223996_1023415253_3108691_1908895787_n por portugal75, no Flickr


545973_3314888384050_1023415253_3108701_377884986_n por portugal75, no Flickr


303451_3314892704158_1023415253_3108719_523777214_n por portugal75, no Flickr


399027_3314895464227_1023415253_3108731_2132762274_n por portugal75, no Flickr


535630_3314897664282_1023415253_3108742_851746851_n por portugal75, no Flickr


578718_3314898584305_1023415253_3108747_1815471088_n por portugal75, no Flickr


523222_3314903704433_1023415253_3108765_317672373_n por portugal75, no Flickr


529340_3314904024441_1023415253_3108767_1274552462_n por portugal75, no Flickr


575857_3314907304523_1023415253_3108778_105802925_n por portugal75, no Flickr\


IMG_0225 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_0227 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_0231 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_0239 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_0247 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_0248 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_0250 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_0251 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_0257 por portugal75, no Flickr


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi everyone  its been a few months since i've posted but my dad had some serious health issues and between that and work, time flew by. It flew by so much that my boy Javi is just a few days away from his first birthday  and nothing better that some ( quite a few actually lol ) photos of our adventures in the last few months  hope you enjoy 

part 1:



8055_3695300814123_1899530896_n por portugal75, no Flickr


11772_3538010321959_1490211057_n por portugal75, no Flickr


45339_3520060393222_51585645_n por portugal75, no Flickr


156208_3538024962325_2076566071_n por portugal75, no Flickr


165889_3695295053979_1615316118_n por portugal75, no Flickr


181136_3648984136235_1584574795_n por portugal75, no Flickr


208914_3686265548247_1712059041_n por portugal75, no Flickr


217826_3979867648116_68586648_n por portugal75, no Flickr


282812_3695294173957_703486812_n por portugal75, no Flickr


282852_3695297094030_128835831_n por portugal75, no Flickr


296981_3896426202132_146088072_n por portugal75, no Flickr


301778_3451547800450_1577052059_n por portugal75, no Flickr


305581_3509932860040_799520524_n por portugal75, no Flickr


306284_3149425767588_2002760253_n por portugal75, no Flickr


380739_3686263388193_492364786_n por portugal75, no Flickr


382464_3695298094055_1347565852_n por portugal75, no Flickr


392484_3488742330290_126653302_n por portugal75, no Flickr


398978_3509937860165_2144268471_n por portugal75, no Flickr


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

I am always happy to see your posts. Simply beautiful


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

part 2:


400511_3896421322010_1555516678_n por portugal75, no Flickr


405056_3451555080632_339742329_n por portugal75, no Flickr


423375_3896420881999_865676521_n por portugal75, no Flickr


423531_3912213596807_2114962798_n por portugal75, no Flickr


484530_3896424922100_441075405_n por portugal75, no Flickr


522281_3538090083953_448324661_n por portugal75, no Flickr


522843_3538098444162_1625100838_n por portugal75, no Flickr


523066_3377083098879_1491574403_n por portugal75, no Flickr


523331_3896419761971_1905096694_n por portugal75, no Flickr


524851_3149426287601_461724500_n por portugal75, no Flickr


524946_3511523179797_808997280_n por portugal75, no Flickr


525812_3537956080603_515168671_n por portugal75, no Flickr


530078_3896423202057_83546233_n por portugal75, no Flickr


536699_3523966970884_552806170_n por portugal75, no Flickr


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

Part 3:


536812_3488741570271_1272823109_n por portugal75, no Flickr


536855_3538133765045_945320743_n por portugal75, no Flickr


539117_3896421602017_1294562066_n por portugal75, no Flickr


540222_3451550600520_884158906_n por portugal75, no Flickr


540293_3350655558207_1424944681_n por portugal75, no Flickr


541164_3488742650298_16971807_n por portugal75, no Flickr


542473_3660786711292_661623748_n por portugal75, no Flickr


544194_3484519344718_400171762_n por portugal75, no Flickr

LOL after shredding my dads newspaper 


545190_3686036942532_509197782_n por portugal75, no Flickr


549448_3509933140047_1545565054_n por portugal75, no Flickr


550749_3538014202056_181377826_n por portugal75, no Flickr


554270_3451558640721_67225029_n por portugal75, no Flickr


554453_3513907199396_463464082_n por portugal75, no Flickr


557490_3871049767737_311449448_n por portugal75, no Flickr


562085_3538140845222_144806399_n por portugal75, no Flickr


562456_3520059633203_222588711_n por portugal75, no Flickr


575218_3538074483563_1250175878_n por portugal75, no Flickr


575555_3695295413988_157874449_n por portugal75, no Flickr


576709_3538020562215_1709191753_n por portugal75, no Flickr


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

part 4:


577459_3513912919539_389478145_n por portugal75, no Flickr


578229_3538033602541_488710824_n por portugal75, no Flickr


578302_3240754810757_726578018_n por portugal75, no Flickr


578449_3309097639285_717785044_n por portugal75, no Flickr


579581_3538099324184_1986106400_n por portugal75, no Flickr


579985_3451559880752_501757368_n por portugal75, no Flickr


599901_3778121364585_1465487861_n por portugal75, no Flickr


602408_3704485763741_986938463_n por portugal75, no Flickr

and thats it  sorry about the flooding


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a beautiful and happy looking boy...He's clearly very pampered, much loved and loves the water. 

Happy Birthday, Javi!

arty: arty2:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, your photos are beautiful so is your Javi.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy birthday Javi! LOVE all the pics!


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

And this saturday my boy turned One year old . Time does fly :s I blinked and my baby has already graduated out of the puppy forum :s 

Saturday was a very long work day, had photoshoots out and about until midnight  so I only could take an hour off at lunch time to rush home and celebrate the event but couldn't miss it for the world  javi was with my parents for the day so my mom made him a cake out of wet dog food and another cake for us humans in the family and we sang him happy birthday 


396490_4006885883555_1801368573_n por portugal75, no Flickr


402912_4006882523471_780329040_n por portugal75, no Flickr


561465_4006886483570_858704967_n por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_2095 por portugal75, no Flickr


IMG_2098 por portugal75, no Flickr


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So handsome!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Happy birthday Javi !*http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...108334-javi-sunny-old-portugal-pic-heavy.html*


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

that is one happy looking birthday boy. I love the pictures of him looking at the cakes...He seems to know that it's all for him...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Javi boy.


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi everyone  Embarrassed to say its been ages since i've posted but its been so crazy at work that i lost track of things :s 

Its been over a year since my gotcha day and every minute I get the confirmation that getting my boy was the right thing to do  He's not my first furry baby but he is my first golden and i'm so happy i finally went for my dream dog ever since i was a kid  Love him to bits and he loves my to bits back  he's the smartest , funniest, and overall nicest dog i have ever had  I know before i only had cocker spaniels and they can be hard, but javi is the easiest 

I saw this in the forum and i hope the original creator doesnt mind me doing it but here is my attempt in doing a month by month collage so far 

hope you guys like it


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Javi is a good looking boy


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Love your collage--he's grown into a very handsome boy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Javi is so handsome! All the pictures were fantastic, thank you for posting!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Love the collage! Javi is so cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Javi's a handsome boy, great collage.


----------



## Jacey's boy (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing all the pictures! They were great!


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone  soooo in love with my furry baby  

here are a few more shots 


72800_4561455107439_2027213165_n por portugal75, no Flickr


226693_4573679533042_1922692279_n por portugal75, no Flickr


303641_4561455947460_269764273_n por portugal75, no Flickr

I recently became an auntie again, my new nephew is almost 2 months old and i cant wait till he grows with my pup  already Javi adores him and keeps bringing his toys to his crib lol


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a handsome boy, thanks for coming back and joining us!


----------

